# ON SALE Tyrolsport Front and Rear Deadset Kits IN STOCK @ HS Tuning



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2009)

*TYROLSPORT* and *HS Tuning* is proud to present to you special pricing on the Front and Rear Dead Set kits.

You can finally eliminate the subframe clunk that VW/Audi was never able to resolve. The OEM Technical Service Bulliten “fix” does not address the root cause of the clunk because it reuses the OEM hardware. It’s not long before the clunk returns.

The failure of the OEM bolts is one of the primary causes of the subframe clunk, and they must be replaced. Tyrolsport has worked with world renowned fastener company ARP to develop custom hardware for this application. The bolts meet National Aerospace Standard for tensile strength yet mimic the oem hardware in shear. They are then nitrided for increased durability.

Our collars are machined out of 954 Billet Bronze Alloy for the ultimate in strength and corrosion resistance. It is the combination of this hardware which makes our kit so successful at solving the problem. Finally, a solution that works, is easy to install, and won’t break the bank!


*BE SURE TO CHECK APPLICATIONS FOR YOUR CAR ON OUR WEBSITE BEFORE ORDERING*


*TSDSKVW DeadSet Rigid Subframe Collar Kit FRONT -* *BUY HERE!*

*TSDSKVWR Rear Subframe DeadSet Kit REAR -* *BUY HERE!*


*FRONT KIT TSDSKVW*









































*REAR KIT TSDSKVWR*


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2009)

Missed out on the group buy? - HS Tuning has you covered with 10% off Tyrolsport deadset kits


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2009)

Replace your OEM Subframe bolts with these upgraded bolts and hardware!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2009)

These have been an insanely popular modification! - Fix that clunky subframe today!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2009)

We are within the last week of this special sale. - Don't miss out on your chance to save 10%


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2009)

We just received 5 front kits, and 5 rear kits from Tyrolsport. Finishing off this sale with lots of stock!


----------

